# Who is the world's leading authority



## jonmyrlebailey (Sep 3, 2011)

on model railroading? Who or what has the most comprehensive knowledge of model railroading?

This could be:

1. a person
2. a book
3. a website
4. a magazine
5. a company
6. an organization


----------

